# new flyers



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

surprised no-one's posted these yet. new flyers inbound, one marine and one ork. rumour is another boxed game


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

When I look at Space Marine fliers, all I see are METAL BOXES.
Can I has aerodynamix? Of course, it's all make believe and I don't take it too seriously. I mean, this is a world where RED makes things go faster. But all the same, if they get any more cuboid in shape they'll look like Borg ships. How do these things even pretend to fly?
CURSE THEIR METAL BOXES!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

They really should leave the SM flyers to FW...


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

I used to hate SM aesthetics for everything, but it makes sense with the Imperial line of thinking. They are all about overwhelming brute force in pretty much every circumstance. Ergo, vehicle efficiency is irrelevant; just make it more powerful and punch the air out of your way. This one isn't even all that bad. 

I wonder what kind of points (and dollars) these will cost. If it's less than or equal to a Stormraven, just with no transporting and more guns, that'd be cool. If it was any more though, it'll be too much. Is that a triple lascannon on the bottom?


----------



## Brother Armiger (Mar 24, 2016)

You'd think as much as we lack in anti-air, we would get more of that before, you know, air.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Air = AA duh


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

via Atia on B&C:










Rehash of the old supplement with no mention of a game unto itself, but rather big (optional?) changes to 40k.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Ork flier with kustom force field, traktorkanon och två kustom mega-blasters or something? Grot gunner TL big shoota at the back? I wonder what stat will be on those blasters cause if they are as huge as they seem they should use blast markers and won't fire against other fliers. One traktor kanon at BS2 (or 3) doesn't seem that scary for a dogfighter. Even if the blasters can fire against other fliers it is not that much dakka to be something made by an ork.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Oh look, new toys for SM... Again.

At this point they're just using the other codexes as a excuse to bring out new things for SM. Who wants to bet that their flyer is vastly superior to the Ork one?


----------



## loki619 (Mar 28, 2013)

i know what you mean its getting to the point where everyone will play ether sm or just super cheesy somthing else because there is just no point
i understand that most new players get into sm and there a cash cow but i mean most vets of the game play other armys and there going to lose these ppl in the end


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Why are they adding a new phase to the game? 

The psychic phase made sense. It helped clear up when you could cast powers, and I think the Warp Charge system actually made psychic powers a challenge rather than a "this is happening and there's nothing you can do."

By fliers? What the fuck to they need their own phase for? They shoot guns like regular vehicles, their movement is only different when zooming and even then not much. Why do they need to add another phase?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

So you can do the retarded dogfight rules they want to add

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I ad completely missed the new phase they put in - That's... something.

Wait... What about FMC? Do they also participate in the dogfight phase? I'm so confuzzled.


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

The idea of dogfighting in a flyer with only a tiny eye slit to see out of is laughable tbh


----------



## Noctum (May 6, 2014)

Phrazer said:


> The idea of dogfighting in a flyer with only a tiny eye slit to see out of is laughable tbh



Even a space marine helmet has a HUD


----------

